# Black friday tool deals???



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Anybody know of or getting any good deals on tools? Or cyber monday? I have looked and haven't found much.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have some good deals a Dig-It 148 for $12K and a Spartan 777 trailer jetter for $6K obo. Also have an MAK91 Rifle for $1.2K, it is great for driving tacks from a distance.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

2 for 1 batteries at Home Depot. Most major brands. Picked up Makita 18 and Milwaulkie 12.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> I have some good deals a Dig-It 148 for $12K and a Spartan 777 trailer jetter for $6K obo. Also have an MAK91 Rifle for $1.2K, it is great for driving tacks from a distance.


Why you ditching the Mak?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Just the home owner brands here north of the boarder. Got my two 18v Dewalt batteries for 99$ I'm up to 10 now haha. They last longer than I do. I am looking for a new plastic tool box to keep my odd ball tools and personal pipe wrenches. My "helper" drove me to the breaking point this week and I kicked it in the back of my work truck. It takes a lot to make me get to that point and he knew how mad I was at him, it was my tool box or him in the a**, I thought my tool box was a better idea.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Last time I was able to get to a range and shoot was nearly 20 years ago, and I need the cash still. Dang med bills are keeping me in the poor house.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Last time I was able to get to a range and shoot was nearly 20 years ago, and I need the cash still. Dang med bills are keeping me in the poor house.


Got anything else that goes bang you're willing to part with?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

That's the only rifle I have. Have a Ruger SP101 with the 2.25" barrel, a Berretta TomCat 32, Tarus 40 forget the model # it the model that looks like a Berretta and a Ruger LCP. All pretty common so not worth a whole lot.

Sold of my HK 91, USP's P7's and USC a while back.


----------

